# help me go to college



## gaited horse (Jun 9, 2009)

If i win I can get $1000 for school wherei plan on majoring in one of the following
Animal Physiology 
Animal Training 
Animal Genetics 
Agricultural Animal Breeding 
Animal Behavior and Ethology 
Agriculture 
Equine Studies 
Veterinary Medicine
here is the link:
http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=895128_46337996&pid=2455023&scid=459


----------



## sunnygoats (Jun 10, 2009)

I tried to follow your link but the page is no longer available. Do they have another you could post?


----------



## amysflock (Jun 11, 2009)

gaited horse said:
			
		

> If i win I can get $1000 for school wherei plan on majoring in one of the following
> Animal Physiology
> Animal Training
> Animal Genetics
> ...


I wanted to follow your link, too, but it looks like the  middle part was cut off. If it's too long, try copying and pasting your original link into http://www.tinyurl.com, which will make a custom short link for you. That's always worked for me when I have a link that's too long to post unbroken.

Good luck, even if we're not able to view the page you're trying to point us to!


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 12, 2009)

here is the new link. 
http://www.brickfish.com/Pages/Phot...px?picid=895128_46337996&pid=2455023&scid=459
thank you for voting


----------



## kstaven (Jun 13, 2009)

You have my vote!


----------



## Chickenmum (Jun 14, 2009)

I voted too! (If it worked)


----------



## sunnygoats (Jun 15, 2009)

I just voted. Good Luck!!!


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 17, 2009)

thank you all for voting rember you can vote 2 times a day


----------



## mully (Jun 17, 2009)

How many votes do you need to win?


----------



## gaited horse (Jun 17, 2009)

just need to bet the current winner for a few more weeks


----------



## gaited horse (Jul 31, 2009)

only a few weeks left please vote as much as you can


----------



## beefy (Jul 31, 2009)

i voted for the guy with the white dog on a rock.


----------



## gaited horse (Aug 1, 2009)

beefy said:
			
		

> i voted for the guy with the white dog on a rock.


thats me thank you


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been voting-where do you stand?


----------

